# Happy 10th Birthday Kaiser



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

A very bittersweet Happy 10th Birthday to our precious Kaiser. 
This picture was taken a couple weeks ago.
We LOVE you Kaiser and pray for a miracle! :angel:

:birthday: Love, Your Mom and Dad


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy birthday Kaiser and I pray for many more!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kaiser!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy birthday handsome boy! I hope he is staying comfortable and doing well.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

HAPPY Birthday to Kaiser!! Not sure what the "situation" is , but sending many wishes for many more Birthdays! He is very handsome:wub:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 10th Birthday Kaiser ,wishing you a miracle as well handsome boy.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday and hope to say the same on your 11th!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kaiser, still have you in my prayers for a recovery and extra years of love for mommy and daddy. Enjoy your day handsome boy.:birthday:


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

such a handsome boy! happy 10th birthday to your furry miracle  here's to many more happy times in the years to come!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Have a very very happy birthday Kaiser! You deserve it


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

HappyBirthday!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: and many more!!


----------

